# Tired?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone tired of this occupation? 

Would a 2 week vacation fix it?

Fun?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nick, hold out a few more weeks. It is almost New Years and time to do repairs and prepare for a new season.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

denick said:


> Anyone tired of this occupation?
> 
> Would a 2 week vacation fix it?
> 
> Fun?


Can afford to go but too nervous about spending the extra money. According to the guys on Contractor Talk there is some kind of a recession going on right now. I did take the crew on a little fishing trip two weeks ago to Lake Texoma. It was only a two day vacation though but was just what the doc ordered from a morale standpoint.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy I'm glad I'm the only one. It must not be contagious. Maybe the doc can give me something for it.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

No, your not the only one. I get sick of the fighting and bickering and the constant struggle to make a dollar out of a nickle, but then I remember I could have been a insurance salesman or a stock broker or a some cog in the wheel of a corporation. Where would be the fun in that? How would you get the sense of accomplishment or pride in that kind of work? It takes a certain type of person to be successful at this stuff and from all the posts that I have read I can tell that you are that type of person, so take the vacation. I always feel better after a week or so. Two weeks makes me nervous though.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

No, you're not the only one Nick.

I have been pretty busy, weather is nuts here, paper work is months behind, bids are overdue, invoicing is late, need to fix the front porch, Christmas lights aren't done yet, back hurts, feet hurt, hands hurt, dump truck is busted, oil change is due on pickup, excavator, skid loader, mini track loader, wife's car, backhoe needs attention, need to winterize the hydro seeder, clean the shop, put windows in the skid loader,.........

I would go on but I have to get back to work.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Does complaining come with age ?? :wheelchair:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

know something nick? i remember riding around town with my dad, him saying...yeah, we did that project, did that one, etc. etc...at the time, didn't mean too much. as i got older and worked with him on some, and then took off on my own...and now my son with me, driving around seeing how our efforts have affected the history of my little community...it's kinda neat...i HATE this frickin work...yet, find it very gratifying...i drive by houses, housing developments, industrial parks...and can say...yeah, i did that...with brian by my side now..., yeah, we did that...i find that more gratifying than being a lender, driving by in his mercedes going.."yeah, we lent the money on that"

but, back on topic..yeah, i'm ready to get away from here for at least a couple of weeks after christmas.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Does complaining come with age ?? :wheelchair:


 
No one is complaining, just stating facts.


----------



## boydsdodge (Apr 13, 2008)

You took the words right out of my mouth.
Problem is I took off for a supposed brake with the kids to Florida (Disney, it was cold and it rained all day, with one day of sun.)
I left a couple of my guys some work to do and now I am back and I am sick and tired of the baby sitting, pleading and want to close up everything.
He didn't finish the first job before starting the next, our skilled labour quit, I owe $4000.00 for trip to Disney, first customer is upset, I went to finish the first job when rotten pipes came apart in the wall while installing the new sink, the new faucet is crap from Moen with lots of inferior plastic parts, the drain stopper doesn't reach cause the sink is a new 40 year old mini bowl, the new job that got started while I was away is or was a mess because the client thought he would get started on the reno while he was waiting for us, he strapped the ceiling in the wrong direction completely putting it out of level, tore the door frames out think that they came with new doors, etc, etc.... Oh he was hoping we would be done by Christmas.
So I am glad to hear that I am not the only one thinking what I am thinking.
Oh ya, IT'S Christmas. Douh! and my legs are feeling tired all the time.:wallbash:
But I try to tell my self that it will get better, I plan to work out reorginize my business practices and get GOOD help. ( I went through 6 helpers this year) 
Or I join the union.
Any one do that?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

boydsdodge said:


> Problem is I took off for a supposed brake with the kids to Florida (Disney, it was cold and it rained all day, with one day of sun.)


Yea, alot of people dont realize Orlando on north can get pretty cool in the winter months. To almost make sure you'll be warm you need to go Miami or south to the Keys. Besides, Disney can be a pretty expensive trip. Not really worth it IMHO



boydsdodge said:


> Or I join the union.
> Any one do that?


Never thought of that. (the union that is) Though I must admit I have often thought of just simply working for someone else. Maybe as a super or forman. I actualy expressed this to my dad. He sat me down and asked a simple question.

Was I ready to have someone calling my shots for me?? Good or bad was I ready, after 20 years of being in complete control of my own day, was I ready to let someone else be in control?? (even though many days I feel like the buisness controls me).

I guess the answer is and has been: NO


----------

